# Suche Torte als Icon



## folio (24. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich such ne Geburtstagstorte - als zeichnung/icon. Darf ruhig Copyright drauf sein, dann würd ich mir das abmalen...

Würdemich sehr freuen wenn da jemand was schickes hätte.

sollte so 50 x 50 pixel groß sein.


----------



## Vale-Feil (24. Februar 2006)

Hey folio bin spätestens am Montag wieder im BEtrieb könnte dir dann ne Grafik raus suchen. Wenn das reicht. 
Ansonsten mal bei deviantart.com vorbei schauen und fancy, cake, pie oder tart eingeben

Cu vale-feil


----------



## folio (24. Februar 2006)

Hey, das wär super wenn du das Montag mal machen könntest! Bin grad bei Deviantart am suchen, aber noch nix Gutes gefunden.


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Februar 2006)

folio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Darf ruhig Copyright drauf sein, dann würd ich mir das abmalen...



*räusper* ... eigentlich nicht. 

Ich würde dich bitten, darauf zu achten, kein Copyright zu verletzen. "Abmalen" ist übrigens auch so eine Sache - schließlich ist auch geistiges Eigentum geschützt.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## oscarr (24. Februar 2006)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *räusper* ... eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Ich würde dich bitten, darauf zu achten, kein Copyright zu verletzen. "Abmalen" ist übrigens auch so eine Sache - schließlich ist auch geistiges Eigentum geschützt.
> 
> ...



Ohje, man kann auch übertreiben mit dem Hilfsscherrif dasein  

Ne mal im Ernst. Wenn jemand bie Google Geburtsragstorte ein gibt und diese als Referenz zum abmalen verwendet dann wird da wohl nicht wirklich irgendein Copyright verletzt! Natürlich sollte man nicht gerade die Geburtstagstorte von Van gogh abmalen


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Februar 2006)

Naja, oscarr. Das war jetzt weniger als "Ansage" eines Mods gedacht, sondern mehr ein persönlicher Tipp. ^^
Schließlich habe ich mich auch auf folios Aussage bezogen, dass "ruhig ein Copyright drauf sein darf".

Philp


----------



## folio (25. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Tipps, ich werd schon aufpassen


----------



## Vale-Feil (27. Februar 2006)

Hi folio wie versprochen hier eine Torte aus meiner Sammlung ART EXPLOSION ist eine Vektorgrafik und deshalb musst du sie mit Illustrator ... öffnen. Dann kannnste sie auch leicht bearbeiten, da Pfade.


----------

